# 2 Dogs, same sex or not?



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Sugar is just exerting her alpha role, and whether male or female she would still do it. Annie did that to Skyler, Skyler in turn to Daisey, Kady in turn to Skyler, Kady tries it once in awhile with Rusty but he outweighs her by 40 lbs and has had enough of that so she doesn't try very much anymore. Rusty is the only one so far that hasn't been inclined to challenge ~ weird, he's the biggest one I've had so far ~ just a mellow CA surfdog I guess.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree with Steve that sex really doesn't matter. There are always a few spats as they learn their place in the pack.


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought so, when I was reading that you should never have 2 same sex dogs, I said, Whatever!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Chelsea's Mom said:


> I thought so, when I was reading that you should never have 2 same sex dogs, I said, Whatever!!


Depends on the dogs. I have 2 females and 2 males... The only fight that has ever broke out was between the girls and blood was drawn. I have found through years of having dogs and working with the rescue... that female/male or male/male works best.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*I have a female Golden and she will not get along with a male *
*I have tried several times to get her to play with male dogs and all she will*
*do is growl and show her teeth at them.*
*She will play with females all day long.*
*I was think it might be because she is a spayed female.*
*Even when we go for a walk If a male comes walking past us she will show her teeth and growl.*
*Let a female come walking past us and she wants to play with it.*
*Maybe I have a gay Golden .*


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

It depends of the breed and the individual dog!.
In general,I do believe that goldens get along with any dogs!.
Worst fights,I've witness where in between females and they are the ones who can hold the longest grudge!.
They are not called BITCHES,for nothing!.
If thinking of getting a different breed from the golden, I would go for a dog of the opposite sex!.


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL!!! I think it just depends on the dogs, if they decide to get along or not. I guess that is why they sniff eachother. Usually after the sniff is over they seem to fight, snarl, growl or just go on like, she wasn't so bad. I'd like to sniff again!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> It depends of the breed and the individual dog!.
> In general,I do believe that goldens get along with any dogs!.
> Worst fights,I've witness where in between females and they are the ones who can hold the longest grudge!.
> They are not called BITCHES,for nothing!.
> If thinking of getting a different breed from the golden, I would go for a dog of the opposite sex!.


I agree all you said except goldens get along with any dogs... With Maggie she doesnt like most female dogs and HATES puppies. We also have Quite a few in the rescue that dont care for other dogs even goldens.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have two of each and they get along just fine.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have also experience female/female aggression. It is really bad when it happens. Our one would attack Jasmine out of the blue and there was always blood drawn. It was always Jasmine who bled, she showed remarkable bite inhibition during every, single fight. I will not have another female as long as Jasmine is alive. She deserves that.

My boys absolutely adore each other and their big sissy Jasmine. If there is a minor spat between them, I don't have to even tell them to knock it off, it will only last seconds and then is all over and they are kissy face again.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

We had Ginny and Holly - sisters, same parents different litters, and in the 13 years that they were together they never as as growled at one another, except when playing.

In kennels we rarely paired 2 bitches together as fights would break out, but in a confined space i suppose that was to be expected. Think it depends on the individual dog


----------



## GotGolden (Apr 19, 2008)

I have two females that have fought several times, On Christmas this year it was their most horrible fight and it was over new toys. Abby's tooth ended up going thru her gum and Madison has a pretty nice size hole on the top of her head and battle wounds all over her leg. It was scary and they would not let go, other than the agression they love each other but if I had to do it again I would not get two females, infact I would just have one dog believe it or not they can be just as happy without a pal around. My husband got bit really bad, just a tip I learned after the fact, pull they're hind legs like a wheelbarrow to break them apart and don't create a situation.. they won't be getting anymore new toys its not worth they chance next time some one might die.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Two females are the worst as far as if you're going to have life long problems, usually, but I wouldn't really even give this thought with Golden Retrievers. I have always had three or more, so have of course had several of the same sex. I think male dogs are better pets anyway, but have had multiple females before without problems. They did bicker time to time, but they didn't fight seriously.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The sexes should not matter with Goldens if their temperment is correct. I have always had multiple intact females, never a fight of any kind and that includes when my daughter's intact boy lived with us. But what you describe is not not getting along. Taking a toy or chasing and wrestling in the yard are typical play and pack ranking. And if you try to prevent it somewhere down the line they will establish it so I always feel it is better to let them work it out while I watch to be sure it does not escalate.


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

I had 2 collies, one male and one female. The male would fight other males and the female would fight other females, probably to protect their place and because they felt threatened, but I think each dog can be different and you have to find the companion that suits you, be open minded and introduce any potential new dog when on neutral territory.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

GotGolden said:


> ...if I had to do it again I would not get two females, infact I would just have one dog *believe it or not they can be just as happy without a pal around.* My husband got bit really bad, just a tip I learned after the fact, pull they're hind legs like a wheelbarrow to break them apart and don't create a situation.. they won't be getting anymore new toys its not worth they chance next time some one might die.


Just wanted to say that I very much agree with that! I don't believe that in general, dogs *need* other dogs to be happy. They *need* companionship, and that's what WE'RE for. I think multi dog households are fine, so long as each dog develops and maintains a unique sense of self and is okay when the other dogs aren't around.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I have seven here, 3 intact males and two intact females and will be adding a third girl soon and probably a fourth girl next year. Nobody fights.... I have had one all out dog "argument" in all the years I have had my dogs and that was with my boy who has epilepsy and he doesn't react appropriately to things. 

With a person in charge and dogs who have correct temperament as antoher said above, you should not have any problems... now that having been said, my two adolescent boys are requiring a good deal of management right now.... they are like two twelve year olds sitting in the back of a car doing the "he's touching me" thing you know that thing that kids do.... they just irritate each other... and they will grow out of it... and we don't allow it .... but it takes some management right now.... 

but otherwise... my dogs all get along, they all sleep together in the house... they all livei n the house without gates .... 

s


----------

